# lil brother gettin a ride.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

my dad is goin to buy a lil 170 polaris ranger razor. is this a good idea? hes 7. they look awsome and i will be doin allot of custom work on it if he gets it.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

and has anybody ever had any problems with them?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

They make a mini razor?!!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

yes they do. they are freakin awsome. like a gocart.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ive only seen them in the dealer man so i cant really say what they are like but ur lil brother will b the coolest 7yr on the block lol


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

heres a pic i found on google.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

yea ive been lookin up stuff for them. i could get him set up for 6000. including the lil rzr, wider a-arms and rear axle, new fox springs, a muzzy pipe. ill have that thing bawlin if i wasnt broke. haha.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Im not a polaris fan by no means but dang that is soo sweet! Its a whole new market! They need a lil teryx!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Too bad its not a 4x4! Looks like it really scoots.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

If my lil bro gets it I'll race something with a speedometer to see the top speed. I also have some itps I'm goin to put on it. I told my dad if he's anything like me he should buy a bumper first. Haha.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

BleednGreen68;146205Im not a polaris fan by no means but dang that is soo sweet! Its a whole new market! They need a lil teryx! said:


> .


 

It's cool man I understand. I want to see a can-am comander that small. Haha.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

As popular as youth atvs are, a youth side by side would be popular too I bet. The aftermarket would have fun with somethin like that.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Now if they do make a lil rzr that goes 40 that would be one awsome dang thing. They need to get the bolt pattern out so I can see what wheels I can use. It comes stock with 20in tires but there's a lift u can buy. I bet I could get 26s under it.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Man I was looking into them. They are nice and look cool. Here are the things I read about. U will need to snork the engine air intake right away as the stock position is just above the rear tire on the driver side. I have heard of people rebuilding them due to this. I have also read that a little girl was ridding one and hit a stick that come trough the stock floorboard and into her leg. I would say that u will need to upgrade the skids.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I also found pics of some with 12" rims and 22" tires they look awesome. I will post them when I get home Sunday or Monday. Also u can go on rzrforums.com and read alot of the info I just stated. Just beware they have a lot of arrogant people in that forum.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

poporunner50 said:


> Now if they do make a lil rzr that goes 40 that would be one awsome dang thing. They need to get the bolt pattern out so I can see what wheels I can use. It comes stock with 20in tires but there's a lift u can buy. I bet I could get 26s under it.


It will only do somewhere in the low 30's but that is fast enough for a small kid. And the biggest tires I have heard of anyone putting was 23" really light tires. I was looking into the 23" zillas. Anything bigger than that and the motor can't turn them. U can also change out the sprocket to give u more low end.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok that just made up my mind. Custom floorboards first. Then snorkel air intake and pipe. Thanks for all the advice man.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are definitely more safer than just the little ATV's I would think, what with the cage and belts.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

agreed on the cage. My nephew's dad is about to buy him a new rzr because he wants something with a roll cage. That kid is only 14 and going to get a brand new rzr!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Haha I sure hope that they are safer. My lil brother has flipped a ranger before so I would think goin from a 700 to a 170. I can't talk my dad into a lift for it. He might be gettin it and a bunch of parts for it.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Definately post pics when you get this thing and start modding it. Yea i'd rather the kids ride in that thing than an atv since it has better safty things.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

everyone in every video keeps calling it the "Are Zee Are"
they top out around 30 mph


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah but he also called it a Polaaaaris and said they were going to take it for a spun.


:nutkick: haha!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i want to see what one will do with a big bore kit and a new sproket. see how many donuts it can do. :rockn:


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Some kids down the road have the RZR 170. I don't know if they've had any problems or not, but everytime I see them, they're riding the crap out of it!


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

looks cool! sounds a little high did the guy in the video say $7995?


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

heres a cool one


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Coolwizard said:


> Some kids down the road have the RZR 170. I don't know if they've had any problems or not, but everytime I see them, they're riding the crap out of it!


well my lil bro wont be nuthin different. he has a lsu golf cart and puts that thing through heck.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

We rode the crap out of our old harley davidson golf cart. That three wheeled beast got air many times haha


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

me and a few of my friends made it walk a wheelie for about a hundred yards.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Too bad you didnt have vids of that. I wish we had more vids of crazy stuff we did.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

looks like a sweet little toy, but the 6 year old kid could barely see over the dash


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I wish I would have videos of some of the stuff I've done recently.


----------

